# Test Breaking



## Dirty Dog (Apr 8, 2011)

A short clip of my family breaking at testing 4-5-11.

[yt]XlZR8disvWk[/yt]

Comments always welcome.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 10, 2011)

Good job guys, 

  Its nice when a family can share in the martial arts! Good focus as you guys prepared to demolish those boards! Haven't seen that many boards fly in a while!

Chris


----------

